# Incandescent: 40-50 lumens, tiny flashlight ?



## tony212 (Jan 14, 2019)

Looking for apx 40-50 lumen tiny incandescent flashlight.
The smaller the better....surefire 6p was too bright and too large for my use....battery life not important.
Something more in the size of a streamlight key mate...but it has to be incandescent. 
would love any suggestions!!
Thank You


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2019)

*A custom made 1x18350 (3P) bodies still can be found.
Using this bulb module and rechargeable 18350 battery will be what you want.
BTW, welcome to CPF*


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2019)

One would have to obtain what is called a "Tom Thumb" sized light from days gone past and install a 14440 battery in it and a #222 or #224 light bulb. 

Basically that was a 1aa sized little light that was made until about the 1970's by numerous companys such as Rayovac and Eveready. They can be found second hand at that big auction site and the bulbs can also. 

The bulb is made to be driven at about 2.8 volts and put out about 6-12 lumens. But a 14440 at 3.7 volts will push the bulb to about 20-30 lumens. 

That would provide a light about the size of a Streamlight Keymate incan version.


----------



## Lumen83 (Jan 15, 2019)

How about a surefire e1e? You can either find an e1e or an e2e head head and put it on a lumensfactory single cell body. LF has twisty tail caps for that body if preferred as well. I'm running mine with 50 lumen and a 90 lumen bulb and an rcr123a


----------



## RobertMM (Jan 16, 2019)

+1 for E1e, lots of fun to use.


----------



## ruger357 (Jan 17, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 17, 2019)

I will suggest something different and off the wall. Feel free to ignore! I'm absolutely loving my Pifco 'Little Gem' lights from the 1950's. They are the size of a box of matches and along with a reflector have a ingenious 'gem' on the front that gives a good light - for close up or walking. I run mine on 2 x 18350 protected and a 6.5V 0.3A Krypton bulb. At least 40 Lumens, with 3+ hours runtime.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hzdik0ewibnm5pe/20190108_154325.jpg?dl=0 is the light

https://www.dropbox.com/s/60mbywnsrx3k7ya/20190117_105624.jpg?dl=0 is the beam

EDC something that nobody has seen before!


----------



## rrego (Jan 17, 2019)

that is cool Minimoog :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 19, 2019)

Minimoog said:


> EDC something that nobody has seen before!



Agreed




A #224 bulb in a vintage 1xAA for a tiny retina scorcher.
Other objects shown for size.


----------



## tony212 (Jan 20, 2019)

got the e1e off ebay! Thank you for the suggestions. My only issue is that I dont know what type of battery fits the flashlight...someone please help


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 20, 2019)

CR123's tony. Or LifePo4 rechargeable 123 size. Each runs about 3 volts.

Good score btw. 

Lumens Factory has modules that can withstand RCR123's that run about 3.7 to 4.2 volts that will poof the factory SureFire bulb.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 20, 2019)

tony212 said:


> got the e1e off ebay! Thank you for the suggestions. My only issue is that I dont know what type of battery fits the flashlight...someone please help



The stock SureFire E1E with the standard (discontinued) MN01 lamp assembly runs on a (3V) CR123A


----------



## ruger357 (Jan 20, 2019)

Made a good choice


----------



## tony212 (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you to all for helping!!
Here is a pic of the flashlight...it says surefire e1 executive on it but you can see from the pic that not even a aa width fits the flashlight so a cr123a wont go in there as well. Any ideas what battery this thing needs?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Not So Bright (Jan 20, 2019)

The battery goes in from the other end. The light takes CR123 battery.


----------



## ruger357 (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, unscrew the head. Be careful the lamp doesn’t fall out. Nice one, you scored the gunmetal finish


----------



## bignc (Feb 18, 2019)

Bump for results.... How's the e1e?


----------



## konifans (Feb 19, 2019)

The UKE 2L is smaller and much lighter than a 6P, run time for 2x CR123A is 4 - 5 hours, about 30 lumens. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?443799-Underwater-Kinetics-UKE-2L




​











UKE 2L vs Surefire 6P


----------



## rrego (Feb 20, 2019)

Konifans, ever since I saw an old post of yours of the UKE 2L, I've always wanted one. I finally scored one the bay and should have it soon. It's a black version, but I might Plasti-Dip it a bright color, so it stands out 

At the time I saw your post, I could only find the 4xAA versions, and picked up an orange and yellow one, but will now enjoy the 2xCR123 version.


----------



## konifans (Feb 21, 2019)

rrego said:


> Konifans, ever since I saw an old post of yours of the UKE 2L, I've always wanted one. I finally scored one the bay and should have it soon. It's a black version, but I might Plasti-Dip it a bright color, so it stands out
> 
> At the time I saw your post, I could only find the 4xAA versions, and picked up an orange and yellow one, but will now enjoy the 2xCR123 version.



Rrego, you will love this little 2L :laughing:


----------



## rrego (Feb 25, 2019)

konifans - I have the UKE 2L now, and am really liking it. I have a good bit of primaries to run through it too. Nice little light, super lightweight :thumbsup:


----------



## night.hoodie (Feb 26, 2019)

This thread is hilarious. I believe poster's choice to basically be the best, but recommend getting the fivemega E head E tail, running 18350, and get a Tad Customs' E socket using one of two lamps, either A3712 or A3718... different extreme brightnesses for Li-ion secondary voltages. I think the A3712 is probably about 40-50 lumens during most of the runtime of a 4.2V IMR, and that would be about an hour on 1200mAh 18350. The A3718 is brighter with I believe about 40mins. runtime on the same cell.

Since the OP is new here, we should stress becoming educated about Li-ion safety and best practices. There is a lot of energy packed in these little cells, and thus inherent danger, and they can and have injured and killed people. Don't become a statistic. Become experienced instead.


----------

